
Ask HN: Idea factory? - ParameterOne
What is an idea worth?  If you are the best coder in the universe but you have zero useful ideas you will most likely be coding someone else&#x27;s idea.  Is it worth 10% of your new company that yesterday had no ideas?
======
inputcoffee
What is an "idea"?

Is "social neworking" an "idea"? Is the language c an idea?

When you say that the c computer language is an idea, do you mean the idea of
a higher order language or the "idea" of the syntax of c?

The question is ill-formed because the idea of "idea" is ill-formed.

~~~
ParameterOne
I think the syntax is a lot of ideas under the original idea of the C
language. Without the original idea of C as a foundational language there
would be no reason to create the syntax for C. So I'm really not sure where
the value lies......Which is why I asked :))

~~~
ParameterOne
Are they equally weighted maybe? As one does not live without the other?

------
superioritycplx
An idea is worth next to nothing unless you're the first to come up with it
AND execute it.

~~~
ParameterOne
Like shoes?

~~~
ParameterOne
I agree about execute but that would be for the company to do and not the idea
factory.

